# 3 WT suggestions?



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I am in the market for a new 3 wt Rod and reel. I've been doing some research but thought I'd throw it out to you guys for opinions. I plan on using it mainly for the Mad and a couple other small streams. I am not familiar with/have ever used a reel without drag but I know getting down into that size a Click/Pawl set up is common. What do you guys like/use and why?


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

What rod length are you looking at ? I myself use use a 9' 4 or 5wt on the Mad or if I go up north I'll use a 7.5' 3 or 4 wt .


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I was thinking 8.5 or 9. Initially I thought 9 but it seems a lot of 3wt rods are 8.5 that I've come across.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

FL-boy said:


> I was thinking 8.5 or 9. Initially I thought 9 but it seems a lot of 3wt rods are 8.5 that I've come across.


I think a longer 3wt would probably be a good choice for the Mad, from my limited experience there. It's a big enough stream that the length would be a help with line control. I bought my 3wt for small stream fishing in WV in tight spaces, so I went with a 7'9" St Croix Avid. Love it, but when I fish bigger water I wish I had more length.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I use a Scott E2 3wt 8' length. Anything shorter is wouldn't be able to fish bigger streams. 

Get the longest rod you can find. 

I got a 3wt switch glass on order that I can't wait for to come in.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

As for reels, a click n pawl are just fine and you don't need much drag.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

generally on the Mad I use a 9' rod ... If I fish north of Millerstown Rd. I'll use one of my 7.5' models...not because its the best thing to do , i just like to fish a light rod from time to time.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

You don't mention price range which could open or close some suggestions or preferred action. I love my 7'6" Three Forks rod, medium action. Agree that longer and a bit stiffer helps when I want to throw buggers. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...ombo&search=Search&No=0&Ntt=Three+forks+combo

Rarely here need the distance a faster action provides, might be different if I was throwing bass sized flies all day.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm thinking the LSI Rod as Flymaker has mentioned, which is around $110-$120. Reels I'm looking at are the Orvis batten kill, sage 2200, or maybe the echo ion or carbon. That gives a bit of the price range. Not trying to spend over $400, preferably $300 honestly.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I know somebody that has a brand new G.Loomis Pro4x 8' 3wt rod with a new Ross Evolution Lt1 reel (green) and 3wt Trout Lt double taper line for $400 if you're interested. I think the Loomis stick is usually almost $400.00....


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

If your in the $100-200 price range check out the redington ct(classic trout). Really quality rod for the price. I got mine for $80 on sale but it retails around $150 normally


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

FL-boy said:


> I'm thinking the LSI Rod as Flymaker has mentioned, which is around $110-$120. Reels I'm looking at are the Orvis batten kill, sage 2200, or maybe the echo ion or carbon. That gives a bit of the price range. Not trying to spend over $400, preferably $300 honestly.


I own 3 Lsi rods... 9' 5wt , 8.5' 5wt , 7.5' 2wt . Love all 3 . the 2wt I fish with a 3wt line and it will handle indicator and splits in normal sizes....I wouldn't want to fish a short rod on the lower sections of the Mad but for up north a 7.5' or a 8' are handy.....The Lsi's have a lot of reserve power....my 5wts will handle sink tips and streamers very well.....That's the main reason why I fish a 5 as much as I do during fall and winter...I can go to a sink tip and a streamer when I feel the need....has saved the day more than a few times.....the 2wt has been dropped .....but as much as I like mine I should have got the 8' 3wt ....


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I saw the Redington CT is on sale for $99 now at Cabelas so I will go check it out. I looked on their website and it looks like you can get the LSI in 9 ft too so that is definitely an option. Thanks for the input. Not sure when I'll pull the trigger on buying...we are going to FL/Disney in March and the wife may kill me if I bring home a new rod and reel prior to the trip.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Sbreech PM on that combo for sale that you know of please.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry sbreech I just cleaned out my inbox


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

FL-boy said:


> I saw the Redington CT is on sale for $99 now at Cabelas so I will go check it out. I looked on their website and it looks like you can get the LSI in 9 ft too so that is definitely an option. Thanks for the input. Not sure when I'll pull the trigger on buying...we are going to FL/Disney in March and the wife may kill me if I bring home a new rod and reel prior to the trip.


2 ways to look at it. What she doesn't know wont hurt ...or easier to ask forgiveness instead of permission


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

We have couple of the Remington ct 3wt and really like them. Great price. Order the rod and reel for pickup at cabelas take her with you. Get her lunch there send her to the bargain cave pickup your rod and reel get line on it. If she's like mine not a chance in hell she come out of the cave empty handed. And you both get something. 
But mine also fly fish, so even with arm full cave items she's picking around the fly area. And shooting the bull with the salesman we know.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I went to Cabelas today to look...ended up buying. Got the LSi 3wt, 8'3". 2.4 oz! Feels awesome. Got an echo ion reel and some nice line. Whole combo with line under $200. Hard to go wrong with that I think. Picked up a few more items and the sales guy I worked with hooked me up pretty good as well. Ended up getting some new line for my 5wt for $20. Some tippet, leaders, etc. I got her a new purse today so I'm covered, won't be murdered before I get to use the rod!


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

A purse from cabelas. Or purse/tackle bag lol


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

No, not a purse from Cabelas...if it doesn't say "Coach" it's not s purse to her...


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

FL-boy said:


> I went to Cabelas today to look...ended up buying. Got the LSi 3wt, 8'3". 2.4 oz! Feels awesome. Got an echo ion reel and some nice line. Whole combo with line under $200. Hard to go wrong with that I think. Picked up a few more items and the sales guy I worked with hooked me up pretty good as well. Ended up getting some new line for my 5wt for $20. Some tippet, leaders, etc. I got her a new purse today so I'm covered, won't be murdered before I get to use the rod!


 Welcome to the ultralight fly fishing club!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice deal!
Nothing seldom ever gets past my wife! Sooner or later she will know but I am at that point I dont care anymore! LOL


----------

